
Early replacement of West Eurasian male Y chromosomes from the east - hirundo
https://www.biorxiv.org/content/10.1101/867317v1.abstract
======
hirundo
This suggests that rape and murder were surprisingly effective reproductive
strategies in prehistory. We're the children of those who employed them so
it's baked into our genes to some extent. For how many generations do we have
to make these strategies ineffective before we're rid of them?

If we find a multi gene pattern on the Y chromosome that tend towards such
violence and we develop the technology to cheaply change it, we could
theoretically be rid of the tendency in a single generation. But would it be
justified, and would it improve the viability of our species?

